# Gaggia Classic Issues?



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a new Gaggia Classic which I have been using for around 2 weeks now. I'm using the standard pressurised basket/portafilter. All has been fine, until today.

I left the machine to heat up for a good 25/30 minutes and then steamed the milk without issue. I then filled the portafilter, tamped it down and tried to make an espresso. The water sprayed out the chutes on the portafilter and steam came from the overflow tube. I quickly stopped it and took off the portafilter and looked at the showe head - it was peppered with coffee grounds, and the grounds in the portafilter had a rough texture like water had been sprayed at pressure.

I did it again, and same issue.

Is this an issue with the machine, or with something I am doing, ie, underfilling the basket?

Thanks everyone

Nick


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

have you taken off the shower screen and cleaned it? Sounds like it might be clogged up.

If you havent already then take out the single screw in the centre of the screen, remove the screen and then get an allen key (5mm IIRC) and take out the 2 allen bolts from the head and take it out. Both need washing regularly and you'll want to run a cloth around where they are fitted on the machine.

Good luck.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

are you using pre ground coffee with it?


----------



## simon333 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey Nick,

...Have you checked that the small plastic "widget" is still below the basket in the portafilter?

Sometimes these fall out when emptying the coffee grounds, if the basket comes loose.

Simon


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Its much more likely to be a simple case of not purging the steam from the system after steaming milk and before making an espresso.

What you should do really is (if you want to steam first and then make espresso, rather than the other way around) to hit the steam switch and wait for the machine to hit steaming temp (ready light comes on again)... steam your milk.

NOW... turn the steam off and hit the brew button, to run water (it'll initially be steam) out of the brew group. The idea here is to pump cold water into the boiler, in an attempt to bring the water in the boiler down to the temp that you need for espresso. Typically run the pump until the ready light goes off, or water (rather than lots of steam) pours happily from the showerscreen.

Once you have the steam purged from the system , then grind, tamp and load your portafilter - and pour your espresso. This should be fine.

My feeling is that you were using a pressurised basket, and then trying to make espresso with steam at high temp/pressure as well... which (although I've never tried it) sounds like a recipe for disaster.

Personally, I'd ditch the pressurised basket... and use a regular one before doing anything else!

HTH

Shades


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> are you using pre ground coffee with it?


I am, I'm using some I bought from Stewarts Coffee.


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

MrShades said:


> Its much more likely to be a simple case of not purging the steam from the system after steaming milk and before making an espresso.
> 
> What you should do really is (if you want to steam first and then make espresso, rather than the other way around) to hit the steam switch and wait for the machine to hit steaming temp (ready light comes on again)... steam your milk.
> 
> ...


That does sound like it. It sounds like I need to make the espresso first and then steam the milk as this will be the easiest option. What a newb move!

I'll take a look at a standard basket too. Thankyou.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

My first thought was failure to purge steam out of the system after steaming milk as suggested by MrShades, and my second is it's the little plastic widget from the pressurised basket as suggested by simon333. I accidentally dumped mine into the compost bin on my first day with my Classic and proceeded to redecorate the kitchen with coffee before finally realising what had happened.

This is the little plastic widget, and where it's supposed to go:


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Will check the widget as suggested. Thanks everyone.


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Ok, so the Widget had come loose. It has however made me think that I will start making the espresso first then steaming, so every cloud!


----------



## simon333 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey Nick,

.........ditch the pressurised basket if I were you...

Glad it was a simple fix !

Regards, Simon


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

simon333 said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> .........ditch the pressurised basket if I were you...
> 
> ...


Thanks - just online trying to hunt down a new basket and a knock box, meant to get one on day one but never got round to it.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

never steam the milk before making coffee, very dangerous, can lead to scalding and machine damage


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

I always steam first (and have never burnt myself). Do it the other way round and your shot goes off.


----------

